# :::OLD ARGENTINA:::



## gabdem (Aug 17, 2008)

I moved this nice thread (not mine) here... 

Hope you like it...

*Pics of Argentine five largest cities around 1895-1918...*




*BUENOS AIRES*

*Buenos Aires de principios de siglo.* 

*EARLY in the last century, Argentina was one of the world’s 10 richest countries. Its fabled beef and other farm exports were building an industrial economy. In 1928, it had more cars than France and more telephone lines than Japan. *The dream of its Spanish founders — to transform a wild land tucked near the bottom of the world into a great country of European culture and education inhabited by white-skinned people — was coming true.











*DONOR NATION Argentina’s grain helped Italians recover after World War II.*

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/03/















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































*Celebrating the end of the World War I.*











*Shoeshine boys *































































































































































*Immigrant's Hotel and history*
















































































































*One of the typical BA coffes around 1900 *














*Harrods around 1910*














*Buenos Aires Subway in 1913*





*Parade for the century of the Independence (1910)*












*TIGRE*








*CORDOBA*












*LA PLATA*






[url=http://imageshack.us]
































































*ROSARIO*




























































































































































*MAR DEL PLATA*















































BELLE EPOQUE


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Interesting pictures of old times. It´s a pity Argentina has so many problems of corruption, poverty and political inestability during the last century. Good Argentinian people don´t deserve that.


----------



## Jabunja (Jan 15, 2008)

fantastic pics!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## palermodude (Aug 5, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## Dragon-T (Nov 14, 2007)

Lindas fotos antiguas ¿hay mas?


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

Fantastic compilation gabdem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happy:

Even though lots of building have been lost, most of the places in those pictures are still like that nowadays...


----------



## bakatje (Jun 2, 2007)

Amazing selection of pictures!  Love these old pics.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome thread kay:


----------



## PoLy_MX (May 11, 2007)

:drool: amazing


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow I love this thread. Old Victorian skyscrapers were the BOMB I wish they would somewhere in some city just build a whole bunch of new ones. Is this one still standing?


----------



## gabdem (Aug 17, 2008)

MNiemann said:


> Wow I love this thread. Old Victorian skyscrapers were the BOMB I wish they would somewhere in some city just build a whole bunch of new ones. Is this one still standing?


Yes, is still standing (is save for now of the "unbelievable demolitions", actually is not far from my house, about 30 minutes from the downtown, I look for some pictures for you...


----------



## gabdem (Aug 17, 2008)

Ian said:


> Fantastic compilation gabdem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happy:
> 
> Even though lots of building have been lost, most of the places in those pictures are still like that nowadays...



Thanks. True about the buildings is so sad to think about those we lost, some really great buildings indeed.... 

but is nice that most of them are still standing.


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

*...*

Few people from other continents know that Argentina was a developed country in the beggining of last century by those times standards.

Today Argentina unfortunely belongs to the list of countries in developing, but still has a sofisticated society, with high level of education and culture.

I love this country. Thanks for share these pics with us!

congratulations to all argentinians!!! Our neighbours and friends in tourism and business but eternal enemies playing soccer! ( I am from Brazil).


----------



## gabdem (Aug 17, 2008)

tchelllo said:


> I love this country. Thanks for share these pics with us!
> 
> congratulations to all argentinians!!! Our neighbours and friends in tourism and business but eternal enemies playing soccer! ( I am from Brazil).


Thanks!!





tchelllo said:


> Few people from other continents know that Argentina was a developed country in the beggining of last century by those times standards.
> 
> Today Argentina unfortunely belongs to the list of countries in developing, but still has a sofisticated society, with high level of education and culture.


Actually Argentina (along with the big Brazil) are both considered emerging countries now... http://globaledge.msu.edu/ResourceDesk/mpi/ 

Though if we count our great problem with immigrants these days we could say we are like France LOL :lol:

Anyway, if we keep growing at these rate both of us would be great and who know were will be in 25 years...

Spain had lower GDP per capita than Argentina 35 years ago and look were is now... 


By 1850 this country was almost empty (with population barely reching 300,000 habitants in 1810) , BA was barely a town and the country was begining to be one....

By 1900, over 6 million immigrants had made population exploded, and our economy was the 6th largest in the world.


So you know everything change more o less fast many times.... 

BTW, I think in Brazil we have our more important partner that's for sure!


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

gabdem said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks GOD! Brazil, Argentina and Chile are pushing entire South America to better days...


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

oh its so lovely! Its like Paris and New York at the same time! Amazing!


----------



## Kamuss (Nov 2, 2005)

nice pics!


----------



## Asturiano (Jan 17, 2008)

Argentina used to be the model nation of Latin America during the beginning of the century but extreme corruption, political and social unrest has turn the entire country back to its knee.

Imagine what great country Argentina could have been w/o corruption and political instability perhaps second only to the U.S. in this hemisphere.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Magnificent old photos in this thread. Buenos Aires is incredible in every sense of he word..


----------



## Rudiero (Mar 6, 2008)

tchelllo said:


> Thanks GOD! Brazil, Argentina and Chile are pushing entire South America to better days...


Yes, I belive!
But we need to do more!


----------



## Asturiano (Jan 17, 2008)

Argentina in the 1930s used to be one of the richest country in the world


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Cool vid :cheers1: Swinging times huh!?


----------



## pegu (Nov 18, 2008)

Argentina kicks a$$ , yeehaw!


----------

